# New Bean Dope



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Double down on your beans with Enlist.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/enlist_corn_soybeans_approved_by_usda_NAA_Alison_Rice/


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I've seen a lot of Palmer pigweed in RR beans around here this year. Up until about 5 years ago it was unheard of


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ANewman said:


> I've seen a lot of Palmer pigweed in RR beans around here this year. Up until about 5 years ago it was unheard of


It is a nuisance for sure.....but good ol' 2-4d to the rescue.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Palmer pigweed is about the worst I have seen it this year in soybeans and cotton. I just hope it doesn't become resistant to 2,4d like it has roundup.


----------

